# jim cougar x press



## ja713 (Jan 18, 2009)

does anyone have the plans to make one of these that they would be willing to share. thanks.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Got them pm me you email


----------



## ja713 (Jan 18, 2009)

sent you a pm thanks for the help.


----------



## slicker (Mar 12, 2009)

how easy is this press to make?,,Im undecided on which one I wanna try making--there are some nice ones out there
thanks


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

It doesn't look to difficult. To me this is the best press because you can press almost any type of bow with it, without change any parts!


----------



## PPAS (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm looking to build a press to. PM sent


----------



## slicker (Mar 12, 2009)

would it be possible to get the palns also. I would greatly appreciate it...thanks


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Links*

Here are the links to the 3 pages of the plans!!

Have Fun!!

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/CougarBowPress1.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/CougarBowPress2.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/CougarBowPress3.jpg


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

This is one I made at the end of last year based on some plans I found on the internet. May well have been the Jim Cougar ones, Think I still have them on one of the computers somewhere if they are any good to anyone? All that was different to the plans is I used an old Mercedes car jack that I had in the garage, and put the handle at the top rear also the metal is to metric measurements which is all that is available over here and is about double the strength of the original plan. Works great on normal and parallel limbs.


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks wsbark01 they are the plans I used!!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Does it look like this?

EDIT: Picture didn't stick, I'll try again.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

You know it does!!!! LOL


----------



## holbrookt (Dec 28, 2015)

Could someone send me the plans for this press? I'd love to make one.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is a thread from a long time ago with some info on a press that I built.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2445086&highlight=Mitch+press+plans

Mitch


----------

